# Windows Movie Maker Trouble...



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

I just don't know what to do. Here's the story;

I have a knack for making game movies; you know, FlyFF, Toontown, Maplestory, etc. 

I decided I make a Toontown movie this time (yes yes, kids game, sue me), so I used the latest registered version of Fraps and took a whole bunch of clips and got a song I liked and used it. It took me a long time to complete it, and when it came out perfectly I was really happy. So once I was done, I went to File and Save Movie File. I wanted to save it to My Computer, so I clicked that, then I saved it as Unwritten23 and decided to put it in the My Documents Folder. Then I used the option for best playback on my computer and tried letting it save.

It took a few moments, and then I got the most horrific message I'd ever seen in my life; "Windows Movie Maker cannot save the movie to the specified location. Verify that the original source files used in your movie are still available (I had all the original clips in the My Videos folder and the music in another one, so I knew nothing was missing), that the saving location is still available (I can verify that, too, My Documents isn't going anywhere), and that there is enough free disk space (I have 55.15 GBs available. Enough said).

Can someone please help me save the movie? I want to cry of frustration, I'm so angry! That was a lot of time sent down the drain...

:sigh:


----------



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone? Been a good few days now...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are all your source clips missing or just the completed video?


----------



## mermaid. (Feb 23, 2008)

i know that this post was a while ago...
but i am having the same problem too! all the files are there, my documents isn't going anywhere etc.
did you ever work out the problem? this is a semi-important english project and i can't see any solution!


----------



## lamely46 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have also encountered this message when I used the Movie Maker for making a project. I think that the problem was saving the movie at the best playback. I tried to do that three times at three different movie files but it doesn't work. I think that customizing the playback option would be a solution, but the reduction of the quality and size of the movie would be the disadvantage.


----------

